# Rhom Diet



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I understand that rhoms eat less and eat not as often as other Ps but how do get mine to eat. I tried the pellets and hikari carnivour sticks but he just sniffed them and slowly swam away. The next day I tried shrimp, my reds love that more than anything even territory but no luck just one bite and and he left the rest it was really small just to note. then I finally tried tying fish fillets to a rock decoration with fishing line and let it sink to the bottom of my tank, the fillets kept floating a he din't really care even though he saw it. He ate the fish, but I don't want him only to eat only when i do that, is there anyway you guys trained your rhoms to accept food? what do rhoms enjoy the most? Any advice is appreciated, thanks fellow members.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

My rhom hates shrimp too.

I make sure to cut mine into bite size pieces and just drop them in one at time. He usually eats 4-5 bite sized pieces of tilapia per feeding. (haven't had luck with anything else)

Your Rhom is young, so I would just keep trying to get it on pellets.

Edit: Also you just got him, don't be surprised if he doesn't eat the first 3-7 days.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> My rhom hates shrimp too.
> 
> I make sure to cut mine into bite size pieces and just drop them in one at time. He usually eats 4-5 bite sized pieces of tilapia per feeding. (haven't had luck with anything else)
> 
> ...


alright thanks man.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

mine didnt eat for over 2 weeks







now he eats on demand


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

same^ my guy will eat everything, but he takes a liking to squid. demos that in seconds after it hitting the water, and will take it from my hand too!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

dont stress about it he will come around. I had a 11" blue diamond I sold to blue flame and he ate every other day the blue took him and he didn't eat for 2 months I believe. My Rhoms have always liked shrimp w/o the shell and mankind of fillets. I got my smaller Room on pellets but I have been working on that for 8 months since I got him at 1". So just give him time and he will eat what you give him he just has to be trained.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine eats shrimp(shell on) krill,silverside,scallops,white fish fillets...all soaked in vitachem.They won't starve themselves to death(unless sick).
Try different feeding schedules(every other day,once a week...)Wait for about 5 mins,if hasn't eaten remove the food and try again 2-3 days later.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It also helps if you cut the fillet into bite sized pieces

Maybe you're not the rhom whisperer afterall


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

****** said:


> It also helps if you cut the fillet into bite sized pieces
> 
> Maybe you're not the rhom whisperer afterall


No, I don't believe I'am nomore seeing as how my mission to save them is almost at its successful end. I will reprise my separate persona once they have more rhoms in stock, I'll save those who are damaged and infected















. until then I'am just regular Sylar the piranha semi-noob, who needs more help than I can give.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks sylar, i didnt realise this section existed, anyways the info is great. my rhoms aren't eating anything i give them atm, they only ate a few live feeders when i had them and yes i know its bad, they are gone now.


----------

